# [SOLVED] XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e



## invertigo (Jul 31, 2007)

Hello,

Today i spend about 4 hours on mIRC trying to find a solution for this problem with some friends, including a pc-tech person. So far we didnt manage to solve the problem, and therefor I'm asking you guys for advice. I have no idea what the exact problem is, I have no idea what causes the problem. I will explain what I've done so far, and what the symptons are, thanks for your time, I appreciate it very much. Its pretty complicated..

1st Problem:
The PC does not boot, does not give a post sound. Keyboard doesnt get power, monitor doesnt get a signal.

Alright, this is what I encountered this morning, alright.. no Post sound.. so lets reset the Bios. <-- no results. Alright.. lets take down parts one by one. PSU / HD / GFX card arent the problem, RAM works perfect as well. Booting the system after having replaced everything: Nopez.. still no post sound, no boot. 2nd try to boot: Hey, its working! after having hit F1 i get into the login screen and i manage to login.. check some stuff, no errors fine. Then i decide to reboot.. Pc hangs on login out, no BSOD.

No further things done, reboot with power switch. login these errors are presented to me:

BCCode : 1000008e BCP1 : C0000005 BCP2 : 882868CE BCP3 : 884A7B64
BCP4 : 00000000 OSVer : 5_1_2600 SP : 2_0 Product : 256_1
"bad system recovery error"

Allong with the following file:
directory: WERaf94.dir00
file: Mini123103-01.dmp
and system files

On advice i check the eventlog of the pc, no problems found today, but yesterday before the last shutdown a couple of errors did occure (red and yellow):
- Ftdisk
- Dcom
- STUSD2IR

Weird.. everything works again .. But to be sure i reboot and check if it works again..

Nopez, dang! "screen out of frequency" I didnt change anything, weird prob.. no idea why.. after a few minutes the system manages to get to the login screen.. Rebooting for test purposes again!

And yes.. we're back at problem 1.. no post sound, no boot, no signal, no keyboard power.

I know, its pretty strange all, i have no idea what causes it.
I got into XP media, so it doesnt look like there are corrupted components..
What could the problem be? the pc is about 1.5 years old, and we only added some ram.

*attached, a list of components.
pastebin file: http://pastebin.com/m57a6f5ae
sidenote: the puter has been without power the past month, we powered it on yest again, should cause the prob though...
We also installed the game "zootycoon 2 + expansions" yesterday.

thank you very much for you time and effort, have a nice day.

Invertigo.

EDIT: Im sure this is not Malware affliated, scanners are up to date, and I'm a Hijack this logs "reader" myself. Im running NOD32, Adwatch and serveral other programs to keep the network clean.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

Hi invertigo and welcome to TSF ! :wave:

Take the motheboard out of the case if you haven't done so yet and try these motherboard troubleshooting guides :
http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...w-troubleshoot-motherboard-issues-part-i.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/944788-post3.html

It would be great if you could sumarize your system specs a bit since that pastebin file is a pain to read (btw, do you speak Dutch ? The pastebin file was in Dutch). Don't forget the info from the sticker on the side of the PSU block, tell us about its make and model, total wattage and amperage on each rail.

I'll ask that this thread be moved to some hardware support section where you'll have better help.


----------



## invertigo (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

Thank you for your reply 

I managed to get it working again, slamming onto the rig appears to work 1 out of 100 times (atleast it boots!).
It isnt a bad contact problem though, because power doesnt get turned off when slaming several times onto the case with the pc running! 

(yeah i know, this is a very bad way to repair stuff)

anyways, system specs:


```
Q-Motion Media Center PC
Type processor
	
AMD Athlon TM 64 3400+
Intern geheugen
	
512 MB DDR RAM (1 module)
Moederbord
	
Gigabyte GA-K8VT800M, DDR single channel, met 8x AGP, Lan
Grafische kaart
	
XFX nVidia Geforce 6800LE 8x AGP, 128MB DDR-RAM, TV-out, D-SUB VGA en DVI-I Plug.
Harde schijf
	
200 GB 7200 rpm S-ATA Maxtor Diamondmax 10 type 6B200M0
DVD
	
16/50 DVD-ROM BenQ type 1650
DVD-RW
	
DVD Writer (Write: 2,4x DVD DL+R, 16x DVD-R, 4xDVD-RW, 16x DVD+R, 4x DVD+RW, 40x CD-R, 24x CD-RW) BenQ DVDRW DUAL DL DW1620
Diskettestation
	
Hauppauge Amity 2, analoge TV, FM radio, MPEG2 Hardware wncoding chip, Externe RCA audio en Video-in.
Videogeheugen
	
128 MB DDR-RAM
Uitbreidingssloten
	
1 x AGP / 3 x PCI / 1 PCI slot vrij
IEEE1394 [firewire]
		
On-board ALC 655 CODEC [6 channel audio]
Toetsenbord
```
We havent found out the real prob yet, but it looks like its Or the MB, Or the PSU, Or the Harddisk.
New notebook comming in tomorrow (already had the order) so I will be back online .

Tnx, for your time,
Cheers, Vertigo.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

You forgot the infos about the Power Supply : make, model, total wattage and amperage on each rail.

You should still take the motherboard out of its case to test it thoroughly. Use a minimum system for a while : one ram stick, video card and system drive. Add the CD or floppy drive if needed. Unplug all other devices. Tell us if it sometimes fails to boot with only that.

Use memtest86+ and windiag to test your memory. Run each of these programs for 2-3 hours on each ram stick separately. Test each stick in the slot it's meant to stay. I know you've already tried with other ram sticks but it could also be the motherboard's memory slots that are failing.

Test the hard drive with SeaTools for Dos. Run the long test on the drive to make sure it's completely healthy. If you've already tried replacing the drive an error here could point to a faulty cable or some problem with the motherboard's controller.

Enter the BIOS at startup and report what your cpu temp and voltages are.


----------



## invertigo (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

Thank you for your reply,
I'll try this in a few hours, when my dad comes home, we'll take the pc apart, but first I will have to find the anti-static-straps .

I already removed the GFX card + sound card the other day 

About the PSU:
All i can find is "A 300W FSP"

Trying to get a free mechanic .


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

You don't really need anti-static straps as long as you lay the motherboard on a non-conductive surface (like the cardboard it came in) and remember to discharge yourself every now and then.

Isn't there some sticker like this one on the PSU block ? Could be on the other side of the PSU.


----------



## invertigo (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

I just took the PSU out, stickers were on the other side indeed!

Alright, they dont want to send a mechanic since Im out of warranty (a whopping 3 weeks, now thats customer friendly!)

PSU info according to sticker:

FSP 300-60THN-P
300 watt
115/220 

Btw, i stumbled upon a website that allowed me to calculate the power needs of my puter, and according to this website 300watt wasnt enough for this particular setup but.. it has been running for over 2 years without a single power problem now.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

Use this PSU calculator (choose the lite version). Set capacitor aging to 30% and add another 30% to the final result to take average efficiency into account. This will give you the maximum peak wattage for your computer and thus the minimum wattage the PSU should have.

A computer may seem to run fine on an underpowered PSU but the components will get bad or fluctuating voltages which can slowly damage them.

It all depends on the tasks you're doing also. Someone who's using his computer only for office works can live with a bad PSU. But intensive video apps, DVD burners, usb devices, several hard drives and additional PCI cards will want more power. Usually stressing the cpu, video card and hard drives a bit with an unsufficient PSU will result in the computer crashing.

Your PSU is in the lower range. After 2 years of heavy use it may just have gone bad or have lost part of its efficiency. You'll have to test your PSU with a multimeter to know for sure. But if the PSU calculator says it's unsufficient then I would buy a new one.

I'd recommend you test your computer with a known good PSU that has the required wattage. Active PFC and 80%+ efficiency also help. Check this thread : http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/outdated-power-supply-information-and-selection-107466.html


----------



## invertigo (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

Just plugged in a borrowed PSU,
400Watt FSP one.. Seems to work .

Lets see if it holds out, I hope so.
Weird part is the PSU isn't damaged or something.
According to tech support it had something to do with the mobo.. but I don't trust these guys anymore..


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

FSP usually makes good PSU's. But what did the PSU calculator say about your power requirements ?

If the problem was with the PSU then you'd better test your ram sticks and hard drive as I advised earlier. Power failures could have damaged your drive or memory.

Let us know if the problem reappears.


----------



## invertigo (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: XP Media Center - BCCode : 1000008e*

Thanks for your help .

I did a full memory and HD failure test (left the pc on overnight) no damage has been done! .

PSU has been replaced, by a new one, and stashed the old one in a "testrig" for testing purposes.. So far no problems in the testrig...

In the end the problem has been solved, but Im still left with a strange feeling.. symptoms where odd, and PSU seems to be alright (atleast in the other puter, but thats an old win '95 one...)


----------

